# Problem 16 Chpter 18( pracice problems of MERM)



## Omer Elimam (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello All

Any one can help me to understand this problem

A two - stage centrifugal pump draws water from an inlet 10 ft below its eye.Each stage of the pump adds 150 ft head .

What is the approximate maximum suggested speed of this application?

(A) 900 RPM     (B) 1200 RPM    (c) 1700 RPM    (D) 2000 RPM

Solution:

This problem is solved graphically using the chart of maximum suction lift from standards of Hydraulic Institute

Each stage adds 150ft of head and the suction lift is 10ft . There for  a single suction pump  equal to 2050(2000 rpm) Answer C.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Mar 13, 2018)

Omer Elimam said:


> Solution:
> 
> This problem is solved graphically using the chart of maximum suction lift from standards of Hydraulic Institute
> 
> Each stage adds 150ft of head and the suction lift is 10ft . There for  a single suction pump  equal to 2050(2000 rpm) Answer C.


They say the solution requires a graph not available in MERM. Also, it would be unreasonable for anyone to expect you have this standard on test day. I would ignore this problem and move on.


----------



## Omer Elimam (Mar 14, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> They say the solution requires a graph not available in MERM. Also, it would be unreasonable for anyone to expect you have this standard on test day. I would ignore this problem and move on.


Thanks


----------

